
Show HN: Reddit Digest - lkdbndcc
http://digestreddit.net/
======
mattbgates
Bookmarked. Shared with a few of my friends who frequent Reddit. Definitely
ranks up with ReadSpike in order to save some time and just get a gist of
things on the Internet, or in this case, on Reddit. Don't want you to feel
your work has gone unnoticed... as I have 3 tabs that open automatically to
give me updates on technology and all that good stuff, your site has become my
4th. Thanks for sharing your project!

~~~
lkdbndcc
Haha really happy to hear it. Glad that it’s of use to someone other than me!

------
lkdbndcc
Hi everyone, for my first post I thought I'd show something that I've been
working on to kill the time over the summer between university terms. Any
feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

